# Outdoors > Gear and Equipment >  Folding knives

## Tussock

I had a shiny folder from Germany as a gift. I was using it a lot before they wife commandeered it. 

A cheap one, all shiny and tacticool but I liked it.  

I'm used to Joker and Meula knives. Rate the Joker very highly and the current Meula is good knife. Sheaths are crap and need modified. 

Started looking at folders and there are so many brands I'm lost. Had a SOG folder which I liked. No idea where that went. Cut me out of my boot when I squashed my leg.  One handed opening essential.

Not talking opinel or mercator.  I have those.  

Modern folder with belt clip, bigger the better for edc.  What are decent brands?

----------


## MrMatu

What sort of budget do you have in mind?
That really dictates what brands to look at...

Budget (sub $50)
Sanrenmu
Ganzo/Firebird
CJRB
QSP

Value (Sub $70)
Civivi
Buck Vantage line

Around $100
Cold Steel (I like the American Lawman & Broken Skull - dumb names but good knives)

More premium
Spyderco

----------


## MrMatu

Also - it's worth keeping and eye out on drop.com 
Often they will have good deals on knives, and offer really cheap shipping to NZ.

----------


## Tahr

If you can get over the name (and NZD price), these are hard to beat. Discontinued in this steel in the US so I was surprised to find one on this this link in NZ.

Ive done many deer with my one and used it for general use.

https://www.blademaster.co.nz/shop/S...el/54SBOR.html

----------


## Tussock

> If you can get over the name (and NZD price), these are hard to beat. Discontinued in this steel in the US so I was surprised to find one on this this link in NZ.
> 
> Ive done many deer with my one and used it for general use.
> 
> https://www.blademaster.co.nz/shop/S...el/54SBOR.html
> 
> Attachment 155220


I'm not sure I can get over it. Also I don't like Orange. Otherwise, as is often the case, we have similar tastes.  

Sent from my CPH1701 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tussock

> What sort of budget do you have in mind?
> That really dictates what brands to look at...
> 
> Budget (sub $50)
> Sanrenmu
> Ganzo/Firebird
> CJRB
> QSP
> 
> ...


This is the kind of breakdown I was looking for.  Ta.  

Toss up between cold steel and spyderco

Am I right in thinking SOG has gone downhill? I had their gear ten years ago and it was excellent. 

Recent stuff seems to be junk by comparison. 

I wrecked a set of their pliers fencing,  but it took a long time even after years of hard use. Bought my brother a set and they snapped in a week.  

I like their one hand opening knives.  

Saw a short clip on that guy who had to saw off his own arm when it was trapped. Went out right then and there and bought and one hand opening knife (this freaked me out a lot). Exactly 7 days later used it to cut my boot laces after I was nearly pinned by a rock.  



Sent from my CPH1701 using Tapatalk

----------


## bunji

I have had one of these for years & it has handled many deer,tahr,chammy etc as well as my every day carry,had similar requirements to you  .I too think a lot of brands have gone down hill now,SOG use to be one of my favorites a couple of their folders broke in no time after use on the farm/bush ,which is exactly why l paid a bit more for this ,from memory it was on special for $185 when l got it.Knives now are a real example of the cry once philosophy,these guys are also really good to deal with. 

https://www.blademaster.co.nz/shop/S...e/555S30V.html

I have been thinking about grabbing one of these as l have a fixed blade from the guy who designed it that has been a great knife over years of abuse.

https://www.blademaster.co.nz/shop/S...ves/30URY.html


You can also get a Spyderco like this if you do not want to spend so much ,l like them because they have a really strong locking mech & good handling design 

https://www.blademaster.co.nz/shop/e...S/-C142GP.html

----------


## MSL

> Buck still US made. Gerbers now chinese but not bad. Svord, keep it kiwi.


I wouldnt be so sure about buck being made in USA still, not all anyway


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tussock

> I have had one of these for years & it has handled many deer,tahr,chammy etc as well as my every day carry,had similar requirements to you  .I too think a lot of brands have gone down hill now,SOG use to be one of my favorites a couple of their folders broke in no time after use on the farm/bush ,which is exactly why l paid a bit more for this ,from memory it was on special for $185 when l got it.Knives now are a real example of the cry once philosophy,these guys are also really good to deal with. 
> 
> https://www.blademaster.co.nz/shop/S...e/555S30V.html
> 
> I have been thinking about grabbing one of these as l have a fixed blade from the guy who designed it that has been a great knife over years of abuse.
> 
> https://www.blademaster.co.nz/shop/S...ves/30URY.html
> 
> 
> ...


I was wondering who was the best to buy from. When I saw 900 models I posted here.  

I like the price of the spyderco and the blade length at over 4". Need big handles for big hands.  



Sent from my CPH1701 using Tapatalk

----------


## The bomb

Manly is the brand I use these days ,available from a guy in Taupo,boots direct I think he is.

----------


## Tussock

> Buck still US made. Gerbers now chinese but not bad. Svord, keep it kiwi.


Had a Svord, gave it away.  Just the peasant knife but it did not hold an edge.  

Sent from my CPH1701 using Tapatalk

----------


## bunji

I use that one for all my duck,upland hunting including goats,skippy's etc ,have had a couple of them for years & found them very good .

----------


## Tussock

Anyone had any experience with Boker? Solingen brand. 

Sent from my CPH1701 using Tapatalk

----------


## bunji

What is the fixed blade mate & has it been any good ?

----------


## Tommy

@Tussock Spyderco, all day. Get a mid to full size, with a half plain edge, half serrated. They are the ducks nuts and not that expensive. They tend to be one or the other here in NZ for some reason, no idea why as the half n half edge is so perfect: The Spyderco serrated edge is like a light saber on fibrous material like rope or seatbelts or heavy cloth. It's a pain when it's the full length of the blade though, as a straight edge is good for other stuff where the serrations aren't.

I see you want over 4", this fits the bill (plain straight edge) https://www.blademaster.co.nz/shop/S...s/-C91PBK.html

[EDIT] The Spyderco opener hole is brilliant too, with a bit of practice it beats everything else that folds

----------


## Tussock

> What is the fixed blade mate & has it been any good ?


If this is to me, then my fixed blades are Joker and I think they are excellent value for money. 

Sent from my CPH1701 using Tapatalk

----------


## terryf

I have a few Bestech flippers left - ceramic ball bearings, D2 steel with G10 handles.
Excellent warranty too and they are cheap as chips.

I think someone had one up for sale in here a little while back?

----------


## Shelley

Dont forget Zero Tolerance, especially the Hinderer designed ones, good and solid knives, get one with a flipper like the 300, makes for great one handed opening, good locks, good materials.

----------


## 223nut

Have been through a few folders, what sort if one handed open? Hole through blade like spyderco, flipper sticking out the back like the bestec, thumbstud like many others...

Have tried assisted opening and don't like it.

Are you going to the the pocket clip? If so which way? Does this then interfere with the one hand opening and the palm swell? 

Are you likely to lose it???? This is probably a deciding question dictating budget

----------


## MrMatu

> I was wondering who was the best to buy from. When I saw 900 models I posted here.  
> 
> I like the price of the spyderco and the blade length at over 4". Need big handles for big hands.


If you want large blades and large handles....it's hard to go past Cold Steel tbh. 
Whether you want 4", 5.5", 6.5" ....they got it!

If you go on Knifecenter you can search by blade size. May help you find something you like the look of.

----------


## Tussock

This is very helpful!

Sent from my CPH1701 using Tapatalk

----------


## Link

Benchmade

----------


## mikee

> Benchmade


I nearly always have a Bugout on my person when I am not working. It punches way above its weight or lack there of. Works good on animals too.

I want to try a Spyderco Mannix next maybe.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Had a benchmade North fork and it was a pretty good wee knife, was a bit of a benchmade fan it at the time.
Best damn folder I ever had was one of these:

https://bootsandgear.com/index.php?r...product_id=206

But its now on the bottom of tasman Bay somewhere. The action was real nice, it was took (and held) a really good edge and was easy to touch up, shape was good for skinning, boning, and edc tasks. Doesn't fit your prerequisites as it's not a true one hand opening knife although I could open one handed in a pinch

----------


## bunji

> Had a benchmade North fork and it was a pretty good wee knife, was a bit of a benchmade fan it at the time.
> Best damn folder I ever had was one of these:
> 
> https://bootsandgear.com/index.php?r...product_id=206
> 
> But its now on the bottom of tasman Bay somewhere. The action was real nice, it was took (and held) a really good edge and was easy to touch up, shape was good for skinning, boning, and edc tasks. Doesn't fit your prerequisites as it's not a true one hand opening knife although I could open one handed in a pinch


Thanks for the heads up ,l wll grab one after xmas & give it a try.

----------


## terryf

or you could just get a Cold Steel Rajah II and be done with it  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## MrMatu

> or you could just get a Cold Steel Rajah II and be done with it


The Espada XL might be more his taste... :Thumbsup:

----------


## terryf

> The Espada XL might be more his taste...


Yeah but probably not the price!

----------


## Friwi

I just bought this one over the weekend, I got it in orange but it is available in green.
I love the scandi grind as it is easy to make really sharp so quickly. I could almost shave my thick beard with it.
https://www.coldsteel.com/finn-wolf-od-green-20npf
But it is not a big knife. 

The other one that I use every day is a CRKT fossil.
There are two versions ( partially serrated or plain edge)and two sizes, 
Go for the large one. It is a very good do it all shape blade , with a good weight. Definitely the opposite of an opinel ( that I own and use as well).
https://www.crkt.com/fossil.html

----------


## Dicko

Boker are good. Made their name on stock / pocket knives. Mostly carbon steel if that matters.

----------


## Tahr

https://www.dlttrading.com/cold-stee...int-plain-edge

----------


## Ftx325

Personally I am a bit of a fan of knives of alaska. Have 5 of their fixed blade knives of various design but not used any of the folders. Blade master has them as well.

----------


## The bomb

> Had a benchmade North fork and it was a pretty good wee knife, was a bit of a benchmade fan it at the time.
> Best damn folder I ever had was one of these:
> 
> https://bootsandgear.com/index.php?r...product_id=206
> 
> But its now on the bottom of tasman Bay somewhere. The action was real nice, it was took (and held) a really good edge and was easy to touch up, shape was good for skinning, boning, and edc tasks. Doesn't fit your prerequisites as it's not a true one hand opening knife although I could open one handed in a pinch


This is the one I use..knew it was boots and something..

----------


## Tussock

I've got 36 tabs open.  

I do recall the two reasons I switched to a sheath knife were not being able to get it out of my pocket one handed while lying down and that I lost the folders repeatedly.



Sent from my CPH1701 using Tapatalk

----------


## 223nut

If getting in and out of vehicle, pocket clips suck.... but having it loose in your pocket wears the fabric out leading to it holes in pockets and lost knives....

----------


## T.FOYE

Been scouring for a victorinox rangergrip 58. For some reason they're hard to come by as nobody has them in stock over here. Has a decent blade, saw and hooky thing plus the usual crap you only need to pull out round the campfire. Oh look, a can that needs opening!

----------


## Tussock

> If getting in and out of vehicle, pocket clips suck.... but having it loose in your pocket wears the fabric out leading to it holes in pockets and lost knives....


I think it's the type of trousers I have. Never lost knives before. The belt clip was good till it got stretched somehow.  

Sent from my CPH1701 using Tapatalk

----------


## zimmer

> Been scouring for a victorinox rangergrip 58. For some reason they're hard to come by as nobody has them in stock over here. Has a decent blade, saw and hooky thing plus the usual crap you only need to pull out round the campfire. Oh look, a can that needs opening!


https://www.top-gear.co.nz/shop/SHOP...0.9683.MC.html

Supposedly on special.

----------


## MSL

> If getting in and out of vehicle, pocket clips suck.... but having it loose in your pocket wears the fabric out leading to it holes in pockets and lost knives....


Daily pocket clip use is pretty hard on the fabric...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ebf

I only do lock back folders...

Ka-bar Dozier is my EDC

Top end : can't go wrong with Benchmade Bugout

----------


## terryf

if you want a Cold Steel I'd jump in now as they have just been bought out by Gerber

----------


## Tussock

> if you want a Cold Steel I'd jump in now as they have just been bought out by Gerber


Good tip. Cold Steel is what I have lined up.  Going for a couple or cheaper ones instead of losing one fancy one. Genuinely surprised you can spend $800 on a pocket knife.  

 Wife's getting this for Christmas 
https://www.blademaster.co.nz/shop/K...S/01MB432.html

Sent from my CPH1701 using Tapatalk

----------


## terryf

> Genuinely surprised you can spend $800 on a pocket knife.


Thats nothing, you can spend upwards of USD3k if you so desire.

Most expensive ones I have for sale are $1075 and the ADV cleavers were over 1800.
Customs are even more expensive!

That little boker looks like a nice slicer  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Tussock

> I have a few Bestech flippers left - ceramic ball bearings, D2 steel with G10 handles.
> Excellent warranty too and they are cheap as chips.
> 
> I think someone had one up for sale in here a little while back?


What do these look like?

Sent from my CPH1701 using Tapatalk

----------


## terryf

> What do these look like?
> 
> Sent from my CPH1701 using Tapatalk




From top to bottom
Hornet
Beluga
Spike
Beluga

The hornet is quite bulky but a good slicer - the Spike has a 95mm blade and fits really nicely in the hand.
Beluga is a smaller size folder compared to the others.

All are D2 steel, ceramic ball bearings and G10 handles and all of them come with a lifetime warranty against normal defects excl wear and tear (its not a prybar  :Grin: )

----------


## Tussock

> Attachment 155382
> 
> From top to bottom
> Hornet
> Beluga
> Spike
> Beluga
> 
> The hornet is quite bulky but a good slicer - the Spike has a 95mm blade and fits really nicely in the hand.
> ...


How much for the spike?

Sent from my CPH1701 using Tapatalk

----------


## terryf

> How much for the spike?
> 
> Sent from my CPH1701 using Tapatalk


80 plus shipping

----------


## Tussock

> 80 plus shipping


Sold

Sent from my CPH1701 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tommy

Just in terms of quality for dollar, that spike is the shit

----------


## 223nut

The bearings in the opening make it seriously smooth, i thought it was spring assisted in some way but nope.

----------


## gimp

> I only do lock back folders...


Why is that? Or do you just mean locking rather than the specific lockback lock.

Benchmade Axis lock or Sypderco Compression lock are stronger/safer lock mechanisms for e.g.

----------


## terryf

As much as I hate to admit it, Tri-ad lock by Andrew Demko used by Cold Steel is the strongest lock currently available.
I imagine that technology will soon be seen on Gerber folders, hopefully not the Bear Grylls versions.  :Sick:

----------


## Tussock

> As much as I hate to admit it, Tri-ad lock by Andrew Demko used by Cold Steel is the strongest lock currently available.
> I imagine that technology will soon be seen on Gerber folders, hopefully not the Bear Grylls versions.


I think of Gerber's as having butter soft steel. Am I right? 

Bear Grills knives look like his survival show. Fake nonsense.  



Sent from my CPH1701 using Tapatalk

----------


## terryf

> I think of Gerber's as having butter soft steel. Am I right? 
> 
> Bear Grills knives look like his survival show. Fake nonsense.  
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CPH1701 using Tapatalk


Im not sure about butter but its a huge shame as CS make some really nice knives and I seriously doubt Gerber will keep them all. Probably after the tech as Gerbers aren't known for their strong locking mechanisms. They do make pretty good fixed blades. (at least they used to, haven't owned one in more than 20 years)

What pisses me off about Bear Grylls is that he claims man and mountain but theres 40 support people plus cameras etc so its like you say, fake nonsense IMO.

----------


## Tussock

> Im not sure about butter but its a huge shame as CS make some really nice knives and I seriously doubt Gerber will keep them all. Probably after the tech as Gerbers aren't known for their strong locking mechanisms. They do make pretty good fixed blades. (at least they used to, haven't owned one in more than 20 years)
> 
> What pisses me off about Bear Grylls is that he claims man and mountain but theres 40 support people plus cameras etc so its like you say, fake nonsense IMO.


He does the wrong things as a matter of routine. He should be mocked regularly for the dumb shit he teaches people. Jumping down waterfalls? How do you know you can get down the next section or back up what you just came down? Just nonsense. The NZ one is classic. Somehow he gets from Fiordland to descending down a loose shitty greywacke crag that he could just go around. I really don't like that he teaches people to do things wrong, just to make drama. 

I think he cursed Gerber knives. I think I had one that was very soft. I may be doing them an injustice. I might just be put off by fake Bear Grylls. I like some of the knives, Kershaw as well. 

Put off Kershaw because I bought a sheath knife, really liked the blade. Sheath was fake leather, basically cardboard. Belt loop shredded the first day I used it.

----------


## viper

My current two,
Probably my favourite. Ontario Rat 1 in Aus 8, designed by Randall , around $100 NZ and available in a smaller version ( Rat 2 ) and in D2.
Punches way above it's price point, comfortable, easy one hand opening, either hand. Good blade shape robust enough  and gets the job done.

Other knife is USA made Spyderco Yojimbo 2 , wharcliffe style blade, hollow ground , Very sharp and pointy . Great for killing fish, opening parcels and slicing .
Great compression lock , 4 different ways to open it so high in fidget factor, slim and easy to carry but not suitable for some tasks and not an all rounder.

----------


## 223nut

+1 for the ontario rat in aus8

----------


## T.FOYE

After watching way too many youtube reviews i ended up walking into that shop in Albany (Topgear) and there were probably 5 that i liked the look of. Had a play with the gerber gator (made in the usa not china unless the etching is lies)
Feels rock solid, is S30V steel. Good but not so much so that if i lose it i will cry myself into a coma. Not sure if i'll use the hook as much but it was a free option. The victorinox rangergrip 58 is now unavailable perminantly. No longer on the homesite either

----------


## T.FOYE

That little pocket knife i got for all the little tools, but that black stick above it is actually one of those firefly flints from 2016. You pull out the toothpick and store it in there.

----------


## Tahr

> After watching way too many youtube reviews i ended up walking into that shop in Albany (Topgear) and there were probably 5 that i liked the look of. Had a play with the gerber gator (made in the usa not china unless the etching is lies)
> Feels rock solid, is S30V steel. Good but not so much so that if i lose it i will cry myself into a coma. Not sure if i'll use the hook as much but it was a free option. The victorinox rangergrip 58 is now unavailable perminantly. No longer on the homesite either
> Attachment 156550


The gut hook can be a real pain when you are fishing around inside an animal (deer) cutting around the diaphragm etc. Seems to catch on everything. Same when cutting around the rectum. You are better to teach yourself how to open the paunch without that gadget and avoid a whole bunch of frustration.

Youtube reviews are fine but often things are quite different when the helicopter lands.

----------


## 223nut

If the gut hook is exposed when folded it can also ruin a nice pair of pants if you get it caught on the edge of your pocket..... learnt that one the hard way

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Agree re Benchmade (top 2) and Spyderco (5 and 6 from top). 2 in between are Boker and also good flippers in VG-10.

----------


## ebf

> Why is that? Or do you just mean locking rather than the specific lockback lock.
> 
> Benchmade Axis lock or Sypderco Compression lock are stronger/safer lock mechanisms for e.g.


 @gimp, I meant lockback (as opposed to liner or frame lock). From a mechanical design point I like 1) simple 2) proven

Axis lock (or Spyderco's ball bearing lock) uses an exposed coil spring and is not what I would call "simple"

Compression lock is really just an inverted liner lock. Sure it is stronger than a standard liner.

So it is more a design thing than a strength thing. A lot of the lock strength tests are kinda subjective, and really depend on how they are testing and what they are doing to resolve variables such as blade / handle strength, how the knife is clamped, and how the force is applied.

----------


## 223nut

I chose the locking design by what you can easily close with one hand! I'm sure that some mechanisms break but unless you are abusing your knife it shouldn't be an issues (or if dirt gets jammed in the wrong places

----------

